

Autobiography of a Yogi - kr4
http://www.ananda.org/free-inspiration/books/autobiography-of-a-yogi/

======
kr4
From Wikipedia [0]:

Autobiography of a Yogi has inspired people, such as Steve Jobs. Walter
Isaacson, a biographer, records that Jobs "first read [it] as a teenager, then
re-read [it] in India and had read [it] once a year ever since." Marc Benioff,
CEO of Salesforce.com, told his story of attending Steve Jobs memorial
service, where the attendees were handed a small brown box on their way out.
"This is going to be good," he thought. "I knew that this was a decision he
made, and whatever it was, it was the last thing he wanted us all to think
about." The box contained a copy of Paramahansa Yogananda's book,
"Autobiography of a Yogi."

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobiography_of_a_Yogi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobiography_of_a_Yogi)

